# Stream from my PC or NAS on my network?



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

How do you stream the shared folders from my PC or NAS to be played back on the Tivo Stream 4K using KODI? 

I don't see it under the storage option like I do on my Nvidia Shield.


----------



## Talyn (Jul 29, 2002)

Kodi has a built in ability to browse shares from multiple popular network protocols, including Samba/SMB (Windows Shares) and NFS.

SMB - Official Kodi Wiki

NFS - Official Kodi Wiki

I've used Kodi on the Stream 4K to access my SMB shares just fine.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

Yep.. I just tried it and it worked.

I was confused initially when the Setting area lacked the remote Storage option.


----------



## newappz (May 28, 2020)

Another good option is VLC player


----------

